# Portuguese tolls



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi
Does everyone have the trouble we are with these tolls!
We missed the entry point services as we turned off motorway as soon as we crossed the border.
Now we don't seem to be able to find anywhere to set up account 
Police station couldn't speak English or help the other day.
Post office was shut.
Does post office prepaid card settle outstanding tolls retrospectively?
Help pls.
Otherwise Portugal is fab.
Mike


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Or do what a lot of us do on here, put "no toll roads" in the sat nav and enjoy the proper Portugal and save yourself a few bob as well..:wink2::grin2:

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We used the A22 toll road frequently while there this year. We did buy a toll card on the motorway at a services point but never quite managed to activate it with our French mobile. So gave up and in the end never paid anything. They make it too complicated I am happy to say.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Go to this site.....http://www.tollcard.pt/fetcwcm/wcmservlet/en/comprar/comprar-online.html
Purchase up to €40 worth of tolls. Keep the online receipt on your computer/phone/pad as proof of purchase.
It lasts for a year.


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Does it settle previous tolls outstanding?


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

mikenewson said:


> Does it settle previous tolls outstanding?


No, post payment for foreign vehicles is not possible.......unless you get pulled by the GNR or Via Verde, unlikely but possible, I wouldn't worry about it though.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

mikenewson said:


> Does it settle previous tolls outstanding?


We did the online toll prepaid tokens 3 days after travelling down the toll road from Braganca and our fee was deducted.

The owner of the campsite said that if you bought within about 5 days there should be no problems.

Richard


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

RichardD said:


> We did the online toll prepaid tokens 3 days after travelling down the toll road from Braganca and our fee was deducted.
> 
> The owner of the campsite said that if you bought within about 5 days there should be no problems.
> 
> Richard


Very useful information, I didn't know that, I have always registered at the border or pre paid online.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Like Spacerunner I went on the website and purchased €15 worth, for the electronic tolls. They are not all Electronic tolls but I did get "dragged" onto one going around Porto and probably went over my €15 purchase.


The big problem is you can't work out accurately how much to buy. The system is far too complicated for tourists. 


Al.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

sennen523 said:


> The big problem is you can't work out accurately how much to buy. The system is far too complicated for tourists.
> 
> Al.


I did find online a very useful map of all the toll roads in Portugal and it had all the toll charges per section. Also the toll charges are on large signs as you pass each electronic sensing point.

Once you've registered online you get a unique number which you can then check how much credit you have left.

Don't buy too much as there are no refunds.

Richard


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The big problem is you can't work out accurately how much to buy. The system is far too complicated for tourists.
> 
> Al.


Toll location and rates http://www.portugaltolls.com/web/portal-de-portagens/home?anchor=column-2

For each journey there's an administrative cost of 0.26€+VAT to add on

Don


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> Like Spacerunner I went on the website and purchased €15 worth, for the electronic tolls. They are not all Electronic tolls but I did get "dragged" onto one going around Porto and probably went over my €15 purchase.
> 
> The big problem is you can't work out accurately how much to buy. The system is far too complicated for tourists.
> ...


I have just checked my account with the code number and I'm €3.20 in credit !! Only used the A22 & part of the A4 near Porto, both Electronic. It seems quite cheap compared with France but you can easily pay too much. Buying on-line is easy and activates automatically when you go under the first cameras.
Al.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Now here is a funny thing 4 years ago we went away for a year and did eighteen countries and we never paid one toll anywhere.. Inc Portugal which we have been going to for the last 12 years without paying tolls.. Folk are obsessed with motorways, there are other roads just as good.

Go down a motorway in any country and you hardly see anybody else, the locals know all the free roads. look down the side as you drive along the motorway and there will be a big road which was the original one and that's where the traffic is, including everything interesting which you can see from the motorway but can't get to!..

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Ray. It's not necessary. But when we set ourselves three days to get to The Algarve or Krakow doing 700km. per day they do have their uses.

Ray.


----------



## Al42 (Aug 4, 2011)

rayrecrok said:


> Now here is a funny thing 4 years ago we went away for a year and did eighteen countries and we never paid one toll anywhere.. Inc Portugal which we have been going to for the last 12 years without paying tolls.. Folk are obsessed with motorways, there are other roads just as good.
> 
> Go down a motorway in any country and you hardly see anybody else, the locals know all the free roads. look down the side as you drive along the motorway and there will be a big road which was the original one and that's where the traffic is, including everything interesting which you can see from the motorway but can't get to!..
> 
> ray.


You think the N125 along the Algarve is 'just as good' as the A22?:grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Al42 said:


> You think the N125 along the Algarve is 'just as good' as the A22?:grin2:


If you don't know where your going, any road will take you there..

The beauty of owning a motor home, and not being a tugger looking for a camp site:wink2:.

ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bad news of people being killed by fire in Portugal now. http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40316934

Ray.


----------

